# Cryorig A40: CPU-Wasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juni 2017)

*Cryorig A40: CPU-Wasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cryorig A40: CPU-Wasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*

						Die Cryorig A40 ist eine vorbefüllte, nicht erweiterbare CPU-Wasserkühlung. Sie ist vom Hersteller für die AMD-Sockel FM1, FM2(+), AM2(+) und AM3(+) sowie die Intel-Sockel 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366 und 2011(-v3) freigegeben. Für den Sockel AM4 bietet Cryorig gegen Kaufnachweis von CPU und Kühler ein kostenloses Montagekit an. Das Community-Mitglied thoast3 hat einen Testbericht verfasst und im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cryorig A40: CPU-Wasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*


----------

